# suche grafiken (zum bewundern)



## Rasenkantenstein (1. März 2003)

huhu!

ich bin fasziniert von geilen grafiken.. schön - nun wollte ich jedoch mal fragen, ob es ne seite gibt, auf der richtig geile (webgrafiken) zu bewundern sind?!

nun ist mir klar, dass das nix direkt mit photoshop zu tun hat, aber wer sagt denn, dass die grafiken ned mit photoshop entwickelt wurden? =)

wäre nett, wenn ihr was für mich finden würdet..

bye rks


----------



## Locke (1. März 2003)

Definiere bitte "geile grafiken". Und dann google doch bissel! 

Locke


----------



## morgenstern (1. März 2003)

versuch das mal  

is leider manchmal sehr langsam


----------



## Lord Brain (1. März 2003)

Digitalart 
Da gibt's "geile" Grafiken en masse...


----------

